# Copa Del Rey 28-30 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 28, 2008)

Benidorm v Barcelona

28/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  13.00 6.50 1.15 All Bets (18) 
Portugalete v Valencia

29/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  10.50 5.50 1.20 All Bets (20) 
Castellon v Betis

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  3.40 3.15 2.00 All Bets (18) 
Celta Vigo v Espanyol

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  3.60 3.25 1.90 All Bets (18) 
Elche v D.La Coruna

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  4.50 3.30 1.70 All Bets (18) 
Getafe v Osasuna

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  1.70 3.40 4.30 All Bets (18) 
Hercules v Valladolid

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  2.95 3.15 2.20 All Bets (18) 
Malaga v Mallorca

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  2.25 3.20 2.80 All Bets (19) 
Murcia v Santander

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  3.20 3.10 2.10 All Bets (18) 
Numancia v Gijon

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  1.90 3.25 3.60 All Bets (18) 
Orihuela v Atl. Madrid

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  8.50 4.50 1.30 All Bets (21) 
Poli Ejido v Villarreal

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  8.50 4.50 1.30 All Bets (21) 
Ponferradina v Sevilla

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  10.50 5.50 1.20 All Bets (21) 
Rayo Vallecano v Almeria

29/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  3.00 3.30 2.10 All Bets (18) 
Athl.Bilbao v Huelva

30/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  1.90 3.25 3.60 All Bets (18) 
Real Union v Real Madrid

30/10/2008 20:00 GMT
  10.50 5.50 1.20 All Bets (20)


----------

